

Social media crimes 'at least half' of frontline police work - timthorn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-27949674

======
socceroos
I can't stand the UK any more. I used to be patriotic, but now I hate the
place. It's one giant police state. That the people living there can't see
this sickens me.

